# need ideas ( cube timer )



## ahmedkl (Sep 2, 2010)

I was thinking of making a cube timer on my own so i want some ideas how it should look like and what functions it should have?hopefully in less then a week i will complete it


----------



## Metallor (Sep 2, 2010)

start and stop using the ctrl buttons instead of the spacebar, like a stackmat


----------



## ahmedkl (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't used a stackmat can you explain a bit more ? you mean the start and stop using the left ctrl and right ctrl buttons?


----------



## theace (Sep 2, 2010)

have it plot a graph of your times like www.rubetimer.com


----------



## Lorken (Sep 2, 2010)

With a stackmat, you need to put both your hands on the thing to stop it, he means you should have to hit bot ctrl keys to start and stop, that's what I think he meant anyway.


----------



## Metallor (Sep 2, 2010)

i havent either but what i mean is:
press both ctrl buttons
when you release one (or both) the timer starts
timer cant stop until both buttons are depressed

so that stops you from pressing the spacebar to stop while holding the cube in your other hand


----------



## Metallor (Sep 2, 2010)

oh and other features:
running averages like www.cubetimer.com but it keeps track of your best average and not only your best single solve


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

Using the Ctrl buttons is something to consider but does anyone else think that's a fairly small target if you're rushing for a new PB or something? I think a lot of cubers would be upset if time was added cause they missed the button. I do think it's a good idea since I do hit space bar with one hand while still holding my cube with the other 99% of the time lol


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 2, 2010)

sadly, this computer have only 1 ctrl keys, but 2  keys, since i'm using a mac.


----------



## scylla (Sep 2, 2010)

all cubetimer.com properties

plus

possibility to download the results in a file

and/or 

store your historie


----------



## ahmedkl (Sep 2, 2010)

yes i am gona make it a desktop application with the times to be saved in a text file
apart from that which Operating System do you people use ?


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 2, 2010)

Most of us people use LFS.


----------



## Lynrax (Sep 2, 2010)

make the webcam activaliable so we can do live competition


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 2, 2010)

Ask yourself: "Why do I want to write this timer?"

There are plenty of timers out there. If you want to compete with them, you have to keep up with them *and* offer better features that users actually want.
Chances are, most of those ideas have been discussed, in which case asking what people want isn't really going to help.

Now, if this is just a small side project, just start coding and don't worry. Coding experience is generally good.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 2, 2010)

15s inspection time maybe add someone saying "8 seconds" at 8 seconds and "go" at 12 seconds like what a judge says


----------

